# Name tags for clothes for little old ladies in nursing homes!



## mf1 (22 Oct 2009)

Would anyone know where to order/buy name tags ( akin I suppose to labels on clothes for kids going to boarding schools) for clothes? 

My aunt is moving into long term care and she needs to have her clothes labelled so that her laundry can find its way back to her. I need sew on ( as opposed to iron on) name tags so where to get/order/buy in the Dublin area?

Any clues? Nursing home thought Arnotts but drew a blank there this evening. 

Any ideas/advice much appreciated. 

mf


----------



## Yeager (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Name tags for little old ladies in nursing homes!*

Reading the title I thought you wanted a wrist band in which case I was going to suggest a luggage label you get at the airport but that wont work!

Did you considering making them yourself from cloth?


----------



## mf1 (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Name tags for little old ladies in nursing homes!*



Yeager said:


> Reading the title I thought you wanted a wrist band in which case I was going to suggest a luggage label you get at the airport but that wont work!
> 
> Did you considering making them yourself from cloth?



I'm afraid I am more than a little bit challenged in that direction! But thanks.

mf


----------



## mathepac (22 Oct 2009)

Apparently a friend (in the UK) used these for exactly the same purpose and was very happy with them - [broken link removed]

No connection, not even a customer.


----------



## my2leftfeet (22 Oct 2009)

Here's a couple of suggestions from eumom.com - 
[broken link removed]
www.nametags.ie

and there is another post stating that M&S print off a batch of 50 for €6.50 ... that you go to the cash desk and they print them off for you

I haven't used any of these. We order them with school uniforms.


----------



## sam h (22 Oct 2009)

The M&S ones are iron on, but they are fantastic - I have them on the kids stuff which goes in and out of the wash all the time - only one has ever fallen off (I probably didn't iron it on properly!!)  

Is there a particular reason it has to be sew on 'cos you'll have a pretty sore arm !!  

The only sewing I do these days is scout badges & I really wish they could make them iron-on!!!


----------



## mf1 (22 Oct 2009)

"Is there a particular reason it has to be sew on 'cos you'll have a pretty sore arm !! "

Thanks to everyone for all the information - I gather that the nursing home find the sew ons  better ( and thankfully their seamstress will do the sewing on!). I'll research all of those and will post back. 

I am becoming something of  an expert in the "geriatrics with dementia" syndrome so happy to help with any queries!

ps - I would rather lose an elderly relation to a "sudden death by medical illness" situation rather than the slow decline by confusion, anxiety, upset, anger, change in personality and depression that goes with the onset of dementia. I love them both ( aunt and Ma) to pieces but to see  the formerly clever, witty , happy, sociable personae disintgrate  before my eyes is heartbreaking.

Its late - its time for Zebedee to go to bed!

mf


----------



## my2leftfeet (22 Oct 2009)

sam h said:


> The M&S ones are iron on, but they are fantastic - I have them on the kids stuff which goes in and out of the wash all the time - only one has ever fallen off (I probably didn't iron it on properly!!)
> 
> Is there a particular reason it has to be sew on 'cos you'll have a pretty sore arm !!
> 
> The only sewing I do these days is scout badges & I really wish they could make them iron-on!!!


 
if the M&S iron ons work ... go for it. I have used others for school uniforms and they havent worked ... and its a triple pain in the A sewing back "iron on" tags!


----------



## my2leftfeet (22 Oct 2009)

mf1 said:


> "Is there a particular reason it has to be sew on 'cos you'll have a pretty sore arm !! "
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the information - I gather that the nursing home find the sew ons better ( and thankfully their seamstress will do the sewing on!). I'll research all of those and will post back.
> 
> ...


I feel for you MF1... and your Ma and Aunt ... they are lucky to have you to watch out for them.


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> Apparently a friend (in the UK) used these for exactly the same purpose and was very happy with them - [broken link removed]
> 
> No connection, not even a customer.


 

I ordered these - very pleased, excellent quality.


----------



## mf1 (29 Oct 2009)

mathepac said:


> Apparently a friend (in the UK) used these for exactly the same purpose and was very happy with them - [broken link removed]
> 
> No connection, not even a customer.



Thank you all. Ordered from this site on 22.10.2009 and received them today. Total cost about  £8 sterling including postage. Quality fine. 
I subsequently spoke to the people in the nursing home who told me that Arnotts School uniform section in the GPO arcade do them also. 

mf


----------

